# Waterpolo



## charlesa (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi to all

Will start shooting swimming events, mainly trials and waterpolo, any tips on where best to stand pool side? Have 70-200 and 400 mm f/2.8, should cover the range required nicely.


----------



## rwmson (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the best shots would come from the swimmer's side or with the swimmer approaching the camera at an angle.


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it indoor or outdoor?
If indoor, then it also depends from where light is coming from (windows, artificial)


But yes, a few angles are interesting. Are you allowed to move?


----------



## charlesa (Jul 11, 2012)

Outdoor, and I am allowed to move.


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2012)

If you takes photos in favor of a team:


- take your position next to the goal (or in the far corner of that goal) that is, the goal your team is attacking - use a wide angle for cornershots
- go into a low position (get down on your knees)
- take your position at the long side of the swimmingpool (if, sunlight in your back)
- look for a high position to give a totally different angle (above shot)


O, and pay attention on the reflection of sunlight in the water. If the shoot is in the evening, make sure you are in time to meter the artificial light (and what it does with relfection)


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 11, 2012)

I have shot a bunch of it as my wife plays. Standard action stuff applies. Fast shutter, light might be sketchy. I would suggest a CP to block the glare off the water, it will even out your metering and will make the water contrast better with the players. Of course, that will cost you some light, stupid tradeoffs! Your 400mm will be fine. You'll also have alot of opportunity to catch bench action (coaches, refs and players) as they are all right on the pool deck in front of you. 
If you haven't watched much water polo, its a mixture of basketball and soccer (football), except that much of the action is taking place under the water, and only the hardcore fans and players will be able to follow much of that action. All of the whistles are a total mystery. Same rules apply for following and capturing action. Most of the best stuff will be around the holeset (the center), right in front of the net. 

Here's one from the archives, waaaay back in 2005.

Camera	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT
Exposure	0.003 sec (1/320)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	300 mm
ISO Speed	400
Exposure Bias	0/2 EV



8-27-05 047 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 11, 2012)

I shot my sons High school W.P. games for 4 years. No better lens than the 100-400, you'll find that switching lens is not practical the ball moves from goal to goal too quickly. I used a monopod.

Best position for action is behind the opposite teams goal, that way you get the faces you care about driving toward you....the back of players heads with no ball in sight (dribbling) is about as compelling as photos of birds flying away from you (ya, I got a million of those).

CP for the daylight glare and pretty fast shutter, as already mentioned. You want to freeze the water movement. Water will be your worst enemy, darn stuff is everywhere and 9 times out of 10 it will ruin your best action shots.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 11, 2012)

wtlloyd said:


> "the back of players heads with no ball in sight (dribbling) is about as compelling as photos of birds flying away from you (ya, I got a million of those)."



That might be the truest two things I'll read all day! I might have the worlds greatest collection of perfectly exposed and focused pictures of seabirds that even I never look at.


----------



## charlesa (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

